# Lavendar orphingtons hen or roo



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hen or roo folks? All 3


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I would say the first is a pullet and the other two are Roos. How old are they? I can post comparison pics of mine at the same age.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree! Good call!


----------



## shepherdrockfarm (Sep 24, 2013)

OOh, beautiful birds! I also, agree with that guess


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Well I went to purchase them and they looked terrible. So unfortunately they are not mine now. They wanted a good penny for them and the conditions were bad. Living in poo. I told the guy strait up that the place was nasty. No need for it either. Pretty amazing how people can expect a living creature to prosper in filth. I wanted to buy them all..


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

The pictures of those little gals were taken elsewhere. That is not what the place they were in looked like.. More like wire cages with poo everywhere..


----------

